# Belsaw One Man Sawmill



## Wood Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with the Belsaw One Man circular mill ? I have a chance to buy one, its 1930's era, gas engine power source. Would like to hear some feedback on the beast !


----------



## hermit (Jun 11, 2009)

They are not a bad little mill, just not high production. If you are not in a hurry and smaller logs it will do fine.


----------



## gene1605 (Jun 12, 2009)

*bellsaw mill*

I would sure like to see some pictures of the old mill, I grew up during the depresion around a bellsaw mill.My dad hauled lumber 20 mi. with a model A truck and sold it for 20$ a thousand, when he didnt have gas for the truck he hauled it with horses and a wagon.
Good luck with the mill, if the price is wright it could be fun. You will not lose any money on deprecation.
Grampa


----------



## Wood Hick (Jun 12, 2009)

I have not gone to see it yet, just a few phone conversations. It has a ford engine, so I assume it turns by a belt and pulley, am I right? Hey Gene, I have family in Fairbanks and Anchorage, where u at up there?


----------



## hermit (Jun 12, 2009)

I would think it run with a drive shaft. It may have a standard trans to gear it with. Some mills back in the day used Straight eight buick engines.with a 55 gal barrel for a radiator. I have seen some small mills that run off pto on tractor. I have a larger mill with a 40' track that has a drive shaft hooked to the mandrel but I don't know what kind of power they used. I use a LT 40 woodmizer now. I just saw my own stuff. Good luck,It gets in your blood and you can't stop!!


----------



## gene1605 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Anchorage*

Hi Woody
I have lived in Anchorage for over 40 years, I am also very familiar with band mills
Gene


----------

